# Play Console localize?



## nit19969 (8. Apr 2022)

Hi
Ich hab nochmal eine Frage
Ich habe eine App in die Console geladen, welche String resources in 4 verschiedenen Sprachen beinhaltet.
Bei der apk, welche noch nicht im store hochgeladen wurde, funktioniert alles wunderbar, aber sobald die neue apk überprüft und online ist, funktioneren nur noch default resourcen.
Was muss ich da genau tun, um den Fehler zu beheben?


----------



## wer112 (1. Mai 2022)

nit19969 hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> Ich hab nochmal eine Frage
> Ich habe eine App in die Console geladen, welche String resources in 4 verschiedenen Sprachen beinhaltet.


Meinst du die Google Play Console?


nit19969 hat gesagt.:


> Bei der apk, welche noch nicht im store hochgeladen wurde, funktioniert alles wunderbar, aber sobald die neue apk überprüft und online ist, funktioneren nur noch default resourcen.
> Was muss ich da genau tun, um den Fehler zu beheben?


Da müssen wir genauere Infos bekommen. 
Kannst du Mal ein Bild vom Android Studio Ordner Struktur schicken(Wo die Strings sind, ob dei Sprachen erkannt werden..)
Sind die Stringnamen überall gleich, nur dessen Inhalt nicht?


Eine Tipp für dich: Wenn du Logs hinzufügst, mit der Sprache, kannst du es nach dem du es installiert hast, aus dem Play Store, in den Logcat nachverfolgen, was die App macht. Dort kannst du auch so beobachten, was die App macht, ob die Sprache Erkennt wird.

z.B.:  Log.i("Aktuelle Sprache", @string/sprache); und dann machst du in den Sprachordner den String sprache hinzu und gibst die Sprachen ein, Dann kannst du sehen, welche Sprache es rausholt...

*Ich bin kein Experte....*

Bei mir hat es im Playstore funktioniert....


----------

